# Henry .22



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a henry lever action .22 and was wondering if any has one and is it a good shooter?


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Hey, I am 15 years old and I have had a Henry lever .22. I have owned the gun for 3 years and am very satisfied. It has a very smooth action although it does jam quite frwquently on some occasions. This does not bother me to badly however. The gun is just plain gorgeous and has a great feel. I will reccmmend this gun to anyone who wants a good, solid, and suprisingly very accurate .22.


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Keith Tobberman said:


> Hey, I am 15 years old and I have had a Henry lever .22. I have owned the gun for 3 years and am very satisfied. It has a very smooth action although it does jam quite frwquently on some occasions. This does not bother me to badly however. The gun is just plain gorgeous and has a great feel. I will reccmmend this gun to anyone who wants a good, solid, and suprisingly very accurate .22.


Sorry, I wrote I have had one, I HAVE one and plan on keeping it forever! haha


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good gun, for the price. Shouldn't be compared to the Winchester 9422 though (isn't made anymore). Better wood, better quality bluing.

My son purchased a Henry lever 2 years ago, nice rifle. I have a Winchester 9422 that my parents gave me for X-mas in 1976 (I'm old). Neither gun is as accurate as a Marlin 25N or a Ruger 10/22, but they are still great rifles to own, they will always be part of the old western nostalgia.


----------

